# Where did all the Milo go?



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Welp, apparently our secret ingredient for a lush green lawn is no longer a secret. I stopped at Lowe's for Milo last week, they were sold out. So I went to Walmart - Sold out. I figured I'd find it this weekend, so I went on line and checked the Lowe's across town from me and according to the website, they had 17 bags. Off to the Lowe's across town, I got there and found only 2 bags left, and they were ripped open and spilling onto the ground.

So off to Home Depot - OUT

The Home Depot across town? Out

Walmart on the other side of town - Out

Arrrgh - the withdrawals starts now...


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

You're not missing out on anything. Get yourself a bag of Lesco 21-4-11 at SiteOne (90% slow release PSCU) and you'll be in good shape.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That's crazy, glad I have some extra for this season.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I hope it goes on sale at the end of the year like it did last year. If so I will stock up.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I have noticed the same thing. Only broken bags at my Lowe's.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

mmacejko said:


> I have noticed the same thing. Only broken bags at my Lowe's.


Broken bags are the best! Ask the manager if they can take 1/2 off. I got a nice bag of Lesco fert earlier this year for like 15 bucks!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

They had the two bags that were ripped marked down already (5 bucks) - but there was so much of the product that spilled out, it simply was not worth it to me.

The other factor? I do not have a truck with an open bed. I have a Soul with a hatchback - which means any spillage in the car will stink up the interior for a while.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I had the same issue. So I went to tractor supply close by in Bulverde, TX and ordered 10 bags online and got free ship to store. 5 of them came with the 4% iron! I had to make sure it wasn't a sticker or something. Smelled like success in my car for a few days.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

There's plenty in my neck of the woods, grabbed two bags a week ago from home Depot (most were torn as well) went back today and there was a fresh pallet full, grabbed two more since none were torn. I'm new to Milo, hownofter do you guys throw it down??!!!!! I just took my yard down to 2" from 3" and was thinking of throwing some more down haha


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> I'm new to Milo, hownofter do you guys throw it down??!!!!!


It's recommended to usually do it around the three main summer holidays: Memorial Day, Independence Day, and Labor Day.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I went to a Lowe's near work after I got off, and they had a full pallet. I picked up six bags. I think that should last the rest of the summer.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

kds said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to Milo, hownofter do you guys throw it down??!!!!!
> ...


I use it every month during the growing season. Since it's organic I figure no harm and it's been working for me so far. I have one bag left that I'll use this weekend. Then I gotta stock up myself. I had an issue finding it at Lowes once but then went to a Home Depot and found some there.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I just read Milo announced a change from 4%, down to 2.5% Iron. I might need to stock up more before the new product hits my store. 
:sad:

 Milo iron % change


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Welp, I think I know what I will be doing this weekend....

Anyone know the shelf life of Milo?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Give Hou-Actinite a try. Often cheaper than Milo, with more iron.

The only downside I've found is that it isn't as small as Milo, so it doesn't flow as well.


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

Ahh! so with improvements in operation requiring less iron, I'm sure they'll pass the savings to the consumer. :nod:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Welp, I think I know what I will be doing this weekend....
> 
> Anyone know the shelf life of Milo?


As long as you keep it in a cool dry place it should keep for a couple of years without any issues.


----------



## jcdenton (May 3, 2017)

Had the same issue. I went to a Lowes outside of town near where I work. I made sure they had some on hand online. Website said they had a full pallet. Got there, and nothing. They lost an entire pallet of Milo! It was on sale too. Lucky the Lowes nearby my home got some in after being out for weeks.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Give Hou-Actinite a try. Often cheaper than Milo, with more iron.
> 
> The only downside I've found is that it isn't as small as Milo, so it doesn't flow as well.


I went to Siteone today and they had 50 lb. bags for roughly $12ish. Would you guys consider replacing Milorganite with Hou-Actinite? (Let the blasphemy comments begin...)


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

I occasionally use biosolids and it all comes down to price for me. They're produced the same way. Heat treated sludge fed into an agglomerator then redried. From there they're entered into a pan and treated with a dusting agent(tall seed oil) or hardening agent(ferrous sulfate [iron]) and polished. Buying in bulk, typically I like to pay around 250/ton.

Biosolids are biosolids are biosolids. It all comes down to how neat, pretty, or durable you need your fert to be. So hou actinite is as good of a product as milorganite


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Give Hou-Actinite a try. Often cheaper than Milo, with more iron.
> ...


Did you go to the SiteOne in Bixby? Last year, the Tulsa location switched to Hou-Actinite from the greens grade Milorganite because they spent so much on freight for the Milorganite. The Hou-Actinite came in 40 lb bags (Milorganite was 50 lbs) and had less iron. I didn't like - never seemed to break down. It's bagged over at the Port so perhaps they moved to 50 lb bags.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Give Hou-Actinite a try. Often cheaper than Milo, with more iron.
> ...


At that price, heck yeah.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Must be a regional thing. There are 4 home depots within 5 miles of my home, and according to their website they have over 12k lbs in stock between the 5 stores.

Maybe we need to buy a bunch, drive up to the areas in need, and make a little profit! TLF members would receive bags at cost, of course


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> Did you go to the SiteOne in Bixby? Last year, the Tulsa location switched to Hou-Actinite from the greens grade Milorganite because they spent so much on freight for the Milorganite. The Hou-Actinite came in 40 lb bags (Milorganite was 50 lbs) and had less iron. I didn't like - never seemed to break down. It's bagged over at the Port so perhaps they moved to 50 lb bags.


Yes, I went to the Bixby location. It is so much cheaper for their plants than I imagined. We lost all the Japanese Sky Pencil Hollies we planted last year from the Big Box store. Fortunately, they did have a one year warranty and refunded us the money. The plants at Siteone looked so much healthier. I think the person in the garden center of the Big Box store over watered our hollies which can lead to problems.

As an example of Siteone, they had 15 quart Japanese Sky Pencil Hollies for $129 which were almost 7-8' tall (Never seen them that big). The 7 quart Japanese Sky Pencil Hollies were $43 which were roughly 3' tall.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> > Did you go to the SiteOne in Bixby? Last year, the Tulsa location switched to Hou-Actinite from the greens grade Milorganite because they spent so much on freight for the Milorganite. The Hou-Actinite came in 40 lb bags (Milorganite was 50 lbs) and had less iron. I didn't like - never seemed to break down. It's bagged over at the Port so perhaps they moved to 50 lb bags.
> ...


So the Bixby site has plants as well? Didn't know that as the Tulsa location doesn't have anything like that.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I misspoke. I was there looking for shrubs and tree. I do not remember plants, such as flowers.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

This thread started a year ago. Funny, one year later and we're seeing the same shortage. In the NOVA DC area there's very little supply, at least according to Home Depots site. Was reading comments on the recent LCN youtube video and lots of folks are saying they can't find any. Must be a seasonal thing or lack of planning on the manufacturers part.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> You're not missing out on anything. Get yourself a bag of Lesco 21-4-11 at SiteOne (90% slow release PSCU) and you'll be in good shape.


Ha, just saw this! I just bought it earlier today too. They also have a 5-4-2, but not the green size that I want.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

If I'm looking at the right label that Lesco fert has less then 2% iron.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I work at HD in North Little Rock. We ran out of Milo a week ago. When I scan the SKU, it says "Inactive." Not sure what that means.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/178282097561/posts/10155942822292562/


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It's out of stock at my Lowe's, I'm considering a liquid fertilizer for the rest of this year due to the lack of availability,


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kevreh said:


> If I'm looking at the right label that Lesco fert has less then 2% iron.


Current production Milo is only 2.5%, I think.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I had to drive to a town about 45min away to get some. I bought enough to last the season. It's smelly gold!


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/178282097561/posts/10155942822292562/


Wonder how much it will cost this time next year?


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

It's late August and still can't get it. Wish the manufacturer would come clean on this. Strange it's been out of stock for so long.


----------



## kb in md [21740] (Aug 22, 2018)

None within a 50 mile radius for the last month :evil:


----------



## erad213 (May 11, 2018)

My local garden shop had it and they acted surprised when mentioned the shortage. They were selling 50lb bags. It is the "professional Grade" it was around 18$. I bought a bag for fun. I got home and it is only supposed to cover 3000sqft. Gonna need more...Looking into the GreenTRX as well, just Found the Ewing Irrigation the other day.


----------

